# yippey



## Guest

well now i guess i'm in the oldtimer's club 
I just hit 1004 post ,, look out nash ,, i'm gunning for u ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :8ball:  :evil:  :blackeye:
but i'm also closing in on the clodhopper     :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## Shadow

RE: yippey

How did that milestone get past TC???  
Keep em coming 730...


----------



## H2H1

Re: yippey

yes you are, those one liner should get u there real soon.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Hey Rod, want to side bet on who's first. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Hey Rod, want to side bet on who's first. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Hey Rod, want to side bet on who's first. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Oops :approve: Darn the double posts. :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Oops :approve: Darn the double posts. :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Stupid computer :angry:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Stupid computer :angry:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Stupid computer :angry:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Stupid computer :angry:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: yippey

Now DL is doing it the way Rod did it!    

Rod, I gave you a 50% discount because of all the one word posts!  :clown:


----------



## H2H1

Re: yippey

NOW I see how it's done


----------



## H2H1

Re: yippey

now I see how it's done


----------



## H2H1

Re: yippey

I guess tyhat what happen when you studder


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Hey Rod, one more for the gipper. :evil:


----------



## Guest

Re: yippey

Ok u'r on DL ,, but if i win i want $1,000 dollars in us ..
but if tex wins i want nothing ,,,  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
Well ok ,, if tex wins i would sure like u to come down and run the rv buss ,, for me for a week ,, no a year ,, that will do ,,,  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :dead:
Bty i'm up to 1006 now ,, and climbing ,,, Nash u better look out ,, and i know tex is busy with the oil wells ,, so he's not a threat    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: yippey

I just installed a "Submit" button on one of the "rocking horse" oil well pumps that are in my back yard. Every time it cycles I get a point!  Ya'll keep drivin' now ya hear?  :clown:


----------



## utmtman

Re: yippey

All them numbers just says some people just love to talk.  LOL  Or as tex would say some people just dont know when to shut up.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Yeah Lee, I notice you're up to 183. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: yippey

hey Lee or they have nothing else to do. ok some do


----------



## utmtman

Re: yippey

Wow I am up there aint I?   Another six or seven years and I should be up to 1700 too DL.    lol guess its cuz I had nothing else to do.   Now guess I better get back to trying to find something to do.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Lordy Lee, what are you doing in the cold of Utah.  I thought you were in AZ workamping.


----------



## Guest

Re: yippey

ok up to 1013 now     :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

rod


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

guess


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

you


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

will


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

catch


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

me


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

now


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

that


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

we


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

are


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

full


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

time


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

ing


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: yippey

We have to stop this guy! He's getting his numbers too far out of reach for any of us to catch up!  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Go Chelse.  You just gave Rod a headache.   :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Hey Rod, I just noticed, I'm over 1800 now (LOL). :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: yippey

Now i'm beginning to see how this is done.


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: yippey

I'm working on a program...I'll catch and pass all of you by noon.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Hey Jim, it took me 3 years it get it down pat.  Don't go spoil it with a program.  Rod will just promise you free RV repairs to get the program copy rights.


----------



## utmtman

Re: yippey

I am going to az the end of march.  we got stuck cuz the lil lady got the flu and we had to cancel her appts and the soonest we could get her back in was the 25th and 27th of mar.  28TH Im out of here.


----------



## C Nash

Re: yippey

Maybe we will meet somewhere in AZ Lee.  We will be there maybe by the end of March. Have no idea where we will be at the present time but Az will be after we leave NM.


----------



## H2H1

Re: yippey

LEE, NASH just stay there until May we all will have a party I will be at Flagstaff KOA in MAY AROUND THE 8-9. So MAKE YURSELF at home and wait on me.


----------



## utmtman

Re: yippey

Well that sounds like a plan.  But I have to work it out according to days off.   I will be there for sure from 3 apr to 17 may.  Thats my scheduled time for working.   I work four days and than have three off.  Or you all can drop into the park and say hi.  I will plan to catch you both one way or another.


----------



## H2H1

Re: yippey

Hey Lee and Fran what Park are ya'll staying at. As stated before we will be at the KOA in Flagstaff.


----------



## utmtman

Re: yippey

We will be staying and working at Petrified Forest National Park, its 20 mi east of Holbrook, Az.  They have like a ten rv park for employees in the park behind the main visitor center.  I worked there last sept and oct and will work this year in apr and may than again in sept thru dec.   They give me a full hookup site and five dollars a day for working at the visitor centers of which there are three, and I also give tours and historys of the painted desert inn and the Puerto Pueblo indian ruins.  And I patrol the park helping visitors as needed.  I work four days a week at 8 hours a day.  Wont know my schedule until I get there.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: yippey

Sounds like a good gig.  If we go by that way in the fall, we'll stop in.


----------



## utmtman

Re: yippey

Hey Hollis are you going to be visiting, or working during your stay and how long are you going to be there?


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: yippey

Uh, Lee. Since you won't have a job in the summer months, how about coming down here and working on my place? I swear there won't be any tourists to tour around, but plenty of work. I could get that last acre cleared of stumps. Same deal you have with the park system! I promise you won't see any mountain vistas or wild animals, but there will be plenty of mosquitos and gnats!  :clown:


----------



## H2H1

Re: yippey

Wait a minute TC, aren't the mosquitos and gnats  considers wild animals. I heard if you could catch one mosquito it's big enough to ride :laugh:  :laugh: Also I thought you didn't have any trees in Texas, just sage bushes so where did the stumps come from? OK I get it ,you got them when you was in Georgia are Alabama :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

